# 'Chillax Times'



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Show me some shot's/photo's of your 'V's' looking just as relaxed as mine   ;D



Hobbsy


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Finch, no problem relaxing!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Whhooow.....

Finch really loves her zzzz!! time 

Loving the 'knit-wear' shot on the sofa ;D ;D ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Very cute, you guys 8)

Here is Sam, just owning the couch...


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

This is the first sleeping pic we ever took of Ozkar.....


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Datacan, thats a great picture ;D ;D

He's looking at you like, what the .... are you looking at?? 
Where's the Beer's ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

he has his moments... dream time.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Hey Hobbsy, are you some kind of photo buff? Nice compositions. I like the fire in the background, warm enough for him?


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

I love all the pictures! Sooo funny and cute! 

Here are my two girls all chilled out on the V-couch! Also our little Pacsirta is very comfy while resting her muzzle on the leather cube; and Sophie with my Mr. sleeping right through the hurricane Irene last year


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's a few of Jake relaxing......he has two speeds, 90mph and zero!!


----------



## Kaya (Jul 17, 2011)

Awww, they are so cute when they are sleeping. And so well-behaved!

A month or so ago we decided to splurge on a fancy-schmancy princess bed for Kaya. Here is how she decided to sleep... ??? 

Fortunately, she has figured it out now. She's such a goofball.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey Datacan,
Thankyou for your kind comments regarding my photographic 'exploit's'..... 
Bought a new mobile phone this week and it seems to be taking better shots than my camera at the moment :-\
With regards to the fire being on, last week we were bathing in unseasonal 21/22 deg's *C but Easter Bank Hols brought a drop in temp (8*C) hence my wife asking for it to be 'fired up' (the burner!)
Good old British Bank Hollidays :-\


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I have loved all your photos they are just so cute............

Here are two of mind!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is my Ruby taking over our new recliner and in bed.....


----------



## Shivangi (Jan 19, 2010)

Adorable!!! They're the cutest when they're sleepy! ;D 

This thread made me re-visit some of Imli's old pictures. She turns three next week. What a ride its been!


----------



## tracker (Jun 27, 2011)

Here are a couple of my boy.....
Yes, that is an Ottawa Senators blanket..... Go sens!!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

HATE 2 SAY this - we have bred a bunch of PILLOW mutts - LOL a happy V is a tired V


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

R said:


> HATE 2 SAY this - we have bred a bunch of PILLOW mutts - LOL a happy V is a tired V


Sad, I realize, but it's the evolution of the species. Not many hunt these dogs with falcons, either. 

It takes about 3 generations to create a new "designer" dog. Most modern dogs coincide with the onset of the industrial revolution we experienced in the late 1800s. 

But Vizslas are CUTE TO LOOK at the end the day..


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

DATA you are so right! for PIKE and me It's SHOOT and then you are cute - LOL


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Come on then REM....

Show us some 'Chillax' shooting shots then 

Pike's got to have a few in his 'Album Archive's'  


Hobbsy


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

R said:


> HATE 2 SAY this - we have bred a bunch of PILLOW mutts - LOL a happy V is a tired V


Yeah, ours is a "pillow mutt"... after 2+ hours of running up and down hills. :

http://ltlor.blogspot.com/2012/03/3-stages-of-vizsla-sleep.html?m=1


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

It's so funny how similar they all are! All of your pictures are adorable/funny (and look so familiar!) I have SO many pictures of Otto sleeping, it was hard for me to pick my favorites : 

The last one is him on the couch across from me right now! ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - 3f -otto - dat- lav A good trip 2 the Field and I am asleep before PIKE - that's why there are no pics LOL


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

June crashed on my bed at the hotel.









Cash resting on my leg out in the field.










Cash found a new use for dove decoys on the trip home after the hunt.









When we first got June.








Gosh these hunting dogs have a rough life.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

R said:


> DATA you are so right! for PIKE and me It's SHOOT and then you are cute - LOL


Yep... I agree with Pike, REM................you'd have to kill something for me to even consider you cute too!!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

cute = appealing and delightful; charming. Good traits for politicians or salesmen. Dogs have paid dearly in past for their unintended roles : 

I am neither, so no worries.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Is it a must for V to sleep on the couch????? Now I know why mine keeps trying to climb up.. We have never allowed our dogs on the furniture or beds. Our Gt Dane weight in at 176lbs so there would be no room for us if he got up, and he wants to go everywhere his baby goes.

I think I must be the only one of the forum whose poor dogs aren't allowed on the couch.....poor Boris :'(


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> Is it a must for V to sleep on the couch????? Now I know why mine keeps trying to climb up.. We have never allowed our dogs on the furniture or beds. Our Gt Dane weight in at 176lbs so there would be no room for us if he got up, and he wants to go everywhere his baby goes.
> 
> I think I must be the only one of the forum whose poor dogs aren't allowed on the couch.....poor Boris :'(



Ozkar made me do it  
So, I joined the circus. Thank goodness I don't read all the posts or Sam would be sleeping in my bed and I would sleep in his. 

I used to be just like you, no dogs on furniture. Now the dog is allowed only on Ikea furniture, but nothing else.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I did nothing of the sort.............you, utilising your intelligent mind and handsome rugged looks, figured out the benefits without me needing to even say a word.................... now..........next stop......dad's bed........


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Datacam, do you put an Ikea sign so they know what furniture is by Ikea :'(


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> Datacam, do you put an Ikea sign so they know what furniture is by Ikea :'(


HM....not even dogs need a sign to know what's Ikea..............


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Most of our functional furniture is made by Ikea  , well, except for the bed. 
We think Ikea furniture is rugged, modern and easily replaceable when it goes out of style. 
Perfect for the current economy. 

Darn it Sam, off the bed..... 9:01AM and still in bed, lazy dog. 


Hey Oz, that morning show host really got to you, did he? Who needs cable with these dogs? Free to air is all we have as well.
Oh, handsome, rugged good looks :... thought you were talking about me... 
Couldn't resist... thanks again OZ


----------

